# SYDNEY | Barangaroo (Waterfront) Development News



## Hed_Kandi

*Sydney’s world-class waterfront renewal adventure has commenced*

Landmark $2.5 billion Barangaroo project short list announced

The three companies shortlisted by the NSW Government to develop and build Sydney’s impressive new harbour side headland park and urban waterfrtont are Lend Lease and Westpac Corporation; Brookfield Multiplex; and Mirvac Projects, Leighton Projects, Nakheel PJSC and Macquarie Property Development and Finance. The three consortia demonstrated the expertise and resources to deliver 220,000 square metres of commercial space at the southern end of the site, a new harbour cove and public open space and a benchmark sustainable precinct that achieves significant reductions in potable water and energy use by 2020.

The NSW Government is now calling for Expressions of Interest (EOI) from leading landscape, architecture and urban design companies to design the harbour side public domain. The project site area commonly known as “East Darling Harbour” has been officially renamed following a State-wide naming competition that generated over 1,600 entries. The winning name is “Barangaroo”, the name of an indigenous woman from Sydney’s early history who was a colourful and powerful figure in the story of the first colonisation of Australia.

Ms Kristina Keneally, NSW Minister for Planning, commented: “This project will create a vast natural harbour park for Sydney and return this part of the harbour and its foreshore to the community after more than 100 years of industrial use.”

Key features of the parkland and public open space at Barangaroo will include:
• A large headland park at the northern end of Barangaroo
• New southern and northern coves
• A continuous foreshore promenade from King Street to Walsh Bay, completing the 14-kilometre long foreshore walk from Woolloomooloo to the Anzac Bridge
• A concealed car park under the headland park
• A promenade and parklands, including in the southern commercial precinct

EOI submissions close at 2 pm on 13 November 2008. The second stage will involve a request for proposals from short-listed teams. The construction commencement date for the headland park and public domain will be finalised once the EOI process is completed in early 2009.Completion of the project is currently set for 2020.

Laura Salmi
Reporter


----------



## Sentient Seas

Great news, Sydney is one of my favorite cities. Good to see they got some new towers and such going up. And waterfront development is interesting to watch.


----------



## ferge

Superb location for further development!

I ended up walking down to this area after spending a few hours in Sydney Aquarium.. no idea how or why was walking to this area, must have got lost.. lol :| Should make a brilliant area!


----------



## hkskyline

Nice! It'll connect the dots with Darling Harbour & King St. Wharf!


----------



## defangthewolf

sydney = overrated


----------



## cyborg81

^^care to explain Mr.punchline!!


----------



## Jim856796

This development could open up space for new skyscrapers in Downtown Sydney. We may be running out of space to build skyscrapers in this section.


----------



## nicholasliha

The new $2.5bil Barangaroo waterfront development reiterates a common vision shared by asia pacific cities par excellence: Sydney, Hong Kong, Singapore and perhaps soon Shanghai, are going for waterfront gardens now that they've got waterfront skylines, waterfront promenades, waterfront cultural centers... each bigger than the rest. one waits with bated breath to see what latest accessory will be touted in their inimical quest for differentiation. Or maybe they don't want to be different, not until the title of second financial center after Tokyo is clearly in their hands.


----------



## [email protected]

Great development. It would be even better if they put the Western Distributor Highway underground, because right now it really separates Downtown from Barangaroo and Millers Point.


----------



## briker

so, where will the port move to, cause it seems like that area makes out a big part of the portland.


----------



## city_thing

briker said:


> so, where will the port move to, cause it seems like that area makes out a big part of the portland.


The area that's being redeveloped isn't really used as much of a port anymore. The vast majority of maritime activity goes through Botany Bay, which is south of Sydney near the airport.










Barangaroo (the area being developed) is really just an industrial wasteland. It was used when Pope Benedict visited because the area is huge and could accomodate tens of thousands of people - but I doubt it's used for much else these days.


















I think the plans for Barangaroo (the name was chosen by a competition - I think it's a horrible name to be honest) have been modified to make the buildings taller and bigger now. Sydney is also [fingers crossed] about to start building a metro to help relieve pressure on it's suburban rail system, and one of the stations is planned for this area to help integrate it into the city (it's currently 'cut off' by the Western Distributor motorway - see map)


----------



## crawf

I agree its a terrible name


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

what a wonderful city


----------



## city_thing

More photos:



















When the pope visited


----------



## melbstud

Wow


----------



## JoHaN 15

This project will add massive density to Sydney!:uh::uh: If only they would build a +300m tower:drool:, but none the less, Sydney remains my favorite(and only) overseas city!kay:


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## kennovation

WOW.... nice design..nice place in top view...its very cool looking it..


----------



## Ni3lS

They better start working on this project soon. Empty property on such a nice spot/place in the city is bad.


----------



## Boba Fett22

defangthewolf said:


> sydney = overrated


Explain why.


----------



## Cariad

He is probably from another city in Australia. Rivalry is rife here.


----------



## Brizer

Architecture Australia May/June 10 Vol.99 No.3 has a series of Very Serious Articles on Barangaroo by some Very Serious Names.


----------



## Boba Fett22

Cariad said:


> He is probably from another city in Australia. Rivalry is rife here.


:lol:

Looks Brilliant.


----------



## screenshotartist

So Final Renders have not been released yet.

The buildings do not look so tall hope the architecture will be awe inspiring.


----------



## city_thing

screenshotartist said:


> So Final Renders have not been released yet.
> 
> The buildings do not look so tall hope the architecture will be awe inspiring.


A few bits and peices have been released, nothing substantial though. All the Sydneysiders (and especially Culwulla) are going nuts over "Big Red"...





































etc. etc.


----------



## Avatar

LOL 'going nuts" I was going nuts on how ugly 'big red' was and how myopic and visionless the whole project was.


----------



## hkskyline

*The good, the bad, the ugly*
27 May 2010
The Sydney Morning Herald

The Barangaroo redevelopment at East Darling Harbour is supposed to be Sydney's grandest project - a visionary statement to make the city proud. But have the planners got it right? Guy Allenby talks to our prominent architects to find out.

The blueprint is in for Barangaroo, one of the biggest urban redevelopments in Sydney's history. Work could start on the colossal 22-hectare north-western corner of the CBD within months. It's public land, yet it's not clear what exactly might take shape - at least beyond the contentious 213-metre-tall hotel (known in some quarters as the "red herring hotel" - a clever diversion from what else is on the drawing board) and former prime minister Paul Keating's Headland Park. Although the original plans for the first 7.3-hectare southern third have been approved, modifications - including the hotel and a host of skyscrapers that would be built right up to the harbour - are soon due to go before the government for the green light.

The modernist

Sam Marshall

A great modern city is "about development, it's about height, it's about diversity", says Sam Marshall. "Everybody loves New York, so who cares how tall it goes?"

Don't misunderstand the 54-year-old architect - he's not an apologist for having thrusting vertical developments everywhere.

In fact, he believes the centre of Sydney, with its mass of skyscrapers, needs to be held in by a notional "belt". That's roughly Macquarie Street to the east, Circular Quay to the north and the beginning of Hickson Road (excluding The Rocks and Millers Point) and the Western Distributor to the west. "It's like a belt around a pair of trousers," he says. "It holds the fat in - it holds everything in - but bits have oozed out like a muffin top. You could say The Toaster [the apartment building south of the Opera House] is a bit that got out beyond the belt."

The current plan for Barangaroo divides the 22-hectare site into three pieces. At the northern end is Headland Park, championed by Paul Keating; in the middle is Barangaroo Central, plans for which are still fuzzy; and at the southern end is the $6 billion, 7.3-hectare Barangaroo South, which is being developed by Lend Lease and includes architect Lord Richard Rogers's 213-metre hotel, built on a pier in the harbour, a host of towers (the largest two of which are 199 metres tall) and a number of other residential and commercial office towers of various heights. There's also a new cove at the southern end and one at the northern end, beyond which is Headland Park.

Marshall agrees that "it seems sensible to pack development to the south but keep it away from the expanse of the harbour and group it with the city". However, his argument with the current plan is that once they've built a crowd of multi-storey towers by the water's edge at Barangaroo South, the city will be left with a serious case of muffin top. "The buildings should go smaller as they go towards the water," he says. "The Lend Lease scheme doesn't do that. It builds right up against the water and then has the effrontery to put a building in the harbour."

Although Marshall has reservations about building an artificial hill at the park to re-create the headland (see box, next page), he saves his disdain for the controversial hotel jutting out in the harbour. "When there's 22 hectares of land, why can't you build on the land and why can't you get it to work? It seems like a mad thing to do."

Marshall is himself charged with the design of a development that will have its own impact on the city. Work is due to start on his extension of the MCA at Circular Quay, which has been likened to a Rubik's Cube. He is unfazed by any criticism of his firm's own design ("I immediately took offence, then a nanosecond later I changed my mind and found [the criticism] amusing") and happy to offer his opinions about Barangaroo.

If Marshall had his way, he would keep the site's man-made seawall and work with it to maximise the size of the public domain. "It would be enormously expensive to take away." And, as he sees it, the existing concrete platform delivers a perfect opportunity to create something that is "really contemporary".

Marshall agrees with Philip Thalis's approach (see page 47) in the way it set a grid and a "texture" to the overall plan and then divided it up into small parcels - "so hopefully you'd have design excellence in there", he says. "Personally, I'd be giving [each parcel] to our young architects. I think there is some enormously good talent in this country who simply aren't given the opportunity. I don't know why they bring architects from overseas when there's such talent here."

The Supporter

Chris Bosse

Chris Bosse has no objections to the proposed group of soaring skyscrapers at

the southern end of Barangaroo. It is, he maintains, the price you pay to fund open and accessible public land on the rest of the site. Bosse entered the original competition with a scheme which suggested just that. "Mine were very high," he says. "There is always this compromise between height and spread. I'm sympathetic to the current design because it's just as ours was in the early stage."

Bosse was one of the principal thinkers behind the colour-changing Water Cube - the swimming centre built for the Beijing Olympic Games. Last year, his new firm, Laboratory for Visionary Architecture (LAVA), won a prominent international architectural commission: to design the heart of the world's first carbon-neutral, waste-free city, Masdar, in the United Arab Emirates.

More recently, in a speculative competition, his office came up with an international award-winning scheme to wrap the University of Technology tower on Broadway in a glowing white and sculptural cocoon of high-tech fabric that would let in light and air. When it comes to Barangaroo, his argument is that it's preferable to concentrate high-rise buildings in one section instead of slicing up the public space. "If you spread these high-rise towers over the whole site, then you would have this medium-density convoluted development."

At Barangaroo, Bosse, 38, is part of the in-crowd, one of a team of architects brought in by Lend Lease last August to comment and "look at the [southern] site and critically review it". Specifically, they looked at the design of the four commercial towers designed for stage one and then added their input into the design of the residential towers. "It was an open conversation," says the German-born Bosse, who moved to Sydney eight years ago. "It wasn't who designs what."

LAVA was subsequently commissioned by Lend Lease to design two 30-storey residential towers for Barangaroo South, which, says Bosse, will feature landscaping "wrapping around" the towers and will be "an extension of the park".

"I think Barangaroo is an exciting opportunity for Sydney to show leadership

in architecture and sustainability and create a truly amazing and vibrant piece of urban life on what is probably the best harbour in the world," he says. "It opens up a piece of industrial wasteland to the public and transforms it into a public park with afternoon sun. If done well, Barangaroo has the potential to transform Sydney's skyline and turn the western edge of the CBD into a fabulous place."

Bosse is supportive of the current scheme but is also clearly relishing an insider's opportunity to have some design input on how it unfolds. "I think I would have difficulties entering a design team that was completely against everything that I believe in," he says. "It's great to be part of the debate and it's great to be part of the team where these discussions actually happen."

WHAT’S GOING ON?/HEADLAND PARK

The northern end of Barangaroo will feature the 5.2-hectare Headland Park. Concealing a car park under an artificial hill sloping from Millers Point to the water, the park will cover up the sandstone cliffs cut by the Maritime Services Board in the '60s and '70s and will mimic other nearby harbour headlands. The excavations from Barangaroo South will be used to form Headland Park's hill.

Advocate Paul Keating has said it will be "a headland that looks like Balls Head or Goat Island". Critics say that the actual headland is long gone so why try to re-create it? "It seems an enormous amount of money to re-create something that is of the past and that didn't really exist at all," says architect Sam Marshall. "It's Disneyland." He and others argue that the cost to demolish what's there and rebuild an artificial shoreline is driving the developments at Barangaroo South ever bigger to recoup the money.

THE CRITIC

Philip Thalis

Philip Thalis pours scorn on the plans for Barangaroo's first stage. "It's the worst model of 20th-century urbanism," he says. "It combines the commercialisation of the shopping mall with the sterility of the office park, overlaid by the imagery of Dubai."

It's not surprising that Thalis is so violently opposed to the proposal. He and his team beat 136 other entries to win the original design competition in 2006, which was organised by the state government. At the time, the jury - chaired by Chris Johnson (the then executive director of urban renewal at the NSW Department of Planning and an ex-NSW government architect) and including former prime minister Paul Keating, along with a number of architecture and planning leaders - said that the design by Hill Thalis Architecture + Urban Projects, Paul Berkemeier Architect and Jane Irwin Landscape Architecture "comes from local Sydney talent who have a deep understanding of Sydney's urban and natural form. The scheme is grounded in a unique vision for completing the western edge of the city."

Thalis and his cohorts were engaged as consultants and were asked to rework their plan, breaking up the straight edge with a water cove at the northern end. According to Thalis, 50, the work was undertaken for the Sydney Harbour Foreshore Authority.

"Paul Keating and Chris Johnson were heavily involved in this stage of the works," he explains. "No other competition jury members were involved in this process. Paul Keating vehemently expressed a desire for all industrial heritage to be removed from the site. We maintained that it was a key historical and social element of the site and that its presence should be acknowledged and retained."

Some of the Hill Thalis amendments were included in the new concept plan but others were added subsequently without their input, says Thalis. "We were completely excluded soon after winning the competition," he says of their involvement. "I honestly don't know why ... We never received a letter, a phone call, a meeting detailing any reasons for the lack of contact with us and for the fact that we had no continuing role."

John Tabart, CEO of the Barangaroo Delivery Authority, says that Philip Thalis was "included up until 2007, when a planning proposal for the concept plan was put in for approval. Then Philip Thalis was not part of the private sector consortia that bid for that proposal. There were five organisations and none of the five private sector groups picked up Thalis as part of their bids."

Thalis's original concept was one that kept the straight edge of the concrete platform and had public park extending almost the length of the site, tapering in, like a long wedge, towards the south. Buildings, meanwhile, were to the rear of the site, tapering in to the north - and any high-rise were in the extreme southern end adjoining the city.

The way that the new plan divides the site up into three pieces with no master plan "loses all sense of the cohesive public domain that was instrumental in us winning the competition", says Thalis. He adds that one of the great follies of the total concept is the enormous expense that it will involve to demolish the seawall to create two new coves plus the Headland Park's new seawall edges, at the same time shrinking the size of the public domain.

"We were told at the time of the competition that to knock down 100 metres of seawall would cost $10 million," he says. "They are knocking down more than 600 metres of seawall. Then you need to build more than a kilometre of new seawall [along the length of the development and parkland] into deep water or 'suspect' fill [possibly contaminated ground under the existing concrete slab] without damaging the ecology of the harbour. How much does that cost? You pay a premium of several hundred million dollars to shrink the public space available by several hectares. How does that make sense?"

The jury picked his scheme "because it was an equitable scheme", says Thalis. "It was a far-sighted scheme that completed the north-western side of the city." Instead, he says, "we're getting something as bad as anything in the history of Sydney".

WHAT’S GOING ON?/BARANGAROO SOUTH

Lend Lease has won the NSW government's tender to develop Barangaroo South, the 7.3-hectare, $6 billion first stage of Barangaroo. Much attention has focused on that hotel and the cluster of skyscrapers planned to stand just behind the hotel (the tallest two, at 199 metres, are taller than Grosvenor Place). But the Barangaroo Delivery Authority says the proposal also includes a public waterfront, department store, supermarkets, restaurants, museum, library, an international hotel, 500 apartments - including affordable housing - and financial headquarters.

A series of amendments has gradually increased the size of the buildings to squeeze it all in. In February 2009, the NSW government announced that 120,000 square metres of additional commercial floor space would be built at Barangaroo. The Lend Lease scheme has increased this further.

Part of the cultural quotient is taken up by "Open House", a building designed by Richard Francis-Jones on the waterfront, with access for the public on its roof. Will it be a theatre space or an art gallery? No one knows yet. "We're engaging with Sydney Council on that," says Gavin Biles, Lend Lease's project director for Barangaroo South.

In front of the commercial district will be a public foreshore that Biles promises will create a real "sense of place". Barangaroo South is scheduled for completion in 2014.

THE ELDER

Richard Leplastrier

Richard Leplastrier has the simplest of ideas for Barangaroo: start again. "I think we should swallow our pride and say, 'We haven't got it right.' "

By that, Leplastrier means we should forget all the current plans for the site - forget the hotel on the harbour; forget the "morass" of high-rise development at the southern end; and forget the competition that established the "misguided" parameters for the site in the first place.

"Sydney is a maritime city and the power of a maritime city is directly proportional to the diversity and the wonder of its docksides. It's where the water meets the land and it's where all the activities go on," he explains. "The competition was set up without any understanding of a maritime city, its need for increasing the water plane, for maintaining a working harbour."

Leplastrier, 70, is an educator (he teaches masterclasses with Glenn Murcutt, among others) and an architect best known for creating modest and exquisitely resolved timber houses that allow nature in. He was awarded the Royal Australian Institute of Architects top prize, the Gold Medal, in 1999, and has been described by Adrian Carter, an associate professor of architecture at Aalborg University in Denmark, as "one of the truly outstanding and unsung heroes of a poetic, authentic regional approach to architecture". He's an accomplished sailor, a long-time champion of Sydney Harbour's industrial structures and a man who understands our harbour intimately.

Leplastrier would like to see a long, elegant series of finger wharves running almost the full length of the site, with a street running down the centre of each of them and anchored all the way back to Hickson Road. "Each wharf could have its own character," he says. "You could make a series of ports, water courtyards - like keys on a piano - and the wharves between them can be buildings of great diversity, with long north-facing facades and no more than five storeys high. The ports can look after the harbour's working and recreational needs."

He envisages an energetic mix of public space, shops, homes, "sunrise industries" offices, studios, ferry stops and the infrastructure to support them. They'd link the CBD to a working harbour - and a boardwalk around the edges of the finger wharves would give Barangaroo a long, meandering and pulsating public domain by the water that's "well-treed and linked to Keating's Headland Park and Walsh Bay".

It's the "power and grittiness" of the quayside that evokes a maritime city.

"It's not about green lawn park that you take your dog to crap on. It's not about having a huge area and saying '50 per cent is going to be park and 50 per cent is going to be development to pay for it' - which is what the brief was. Everyone knew that as soon as the competition was won, the developers would push in and push in and push in and make a bigger grab of it. We don't want to turn the hungry mile into the greedy mile."

WHAT’S GOING ON?/

THE CONTROVERSIAL HOTEL

No single element in the Barangaroo scheme creates more division than the British architect Lord Richard Rogers's design for a 213-metre-tall hotel built into the harbour on a pier at Barangaroo South. Lend Lease says that the NSW government asked them to put a hotel at Barangaroo. Paul Keating describes it as "what Sydney needs" and "an exclamation mark" for the city. Apart from the aesthetic argument, critics are concerned that the hotel's 150-metre-long pier will restrict the waterway into Darling Harbour. Currently, ocean liners dock at Barangaroo and it was planned for this to continue but if the hotel goes ahead, liners would have to dock at White Bay. Leichhardt and North Sydney councils are considering taking legal action over the proposal.

The Evolution of Barangaroo

4000BC East Darling Harbour is formed by settling sea levels. Locals call the area, which is part of Cadigal territory, Coodye.

1820s Named on colonial maps as Cockle Bay Point, then Millers Point. The area is developed with a few windmills, a stone quarry and a few small buildings.

1836 The first wharf on site is Bettington Wharf.

Late 1830s The Australian Gas Light company purchases land. Wharves are constructed to import coal needed to make the gas.

1840s Shipping increases in the area.

1850s Increased price of wool and the gold rush intensifies development and activity.

1860s Millers Point reaches its residential peak - most of the local residents work on the waterfront.

1868 At least 16 wharves operate on Millers Point.

1878 The foreshore is covered with stores and commercial premises. The wharves are rebuilt and lengthened.

1900 Bubonic plague hits the area, spread by rats from ships. Three people die in The Rocks and Millers Point. The area is quarantined and houses are demolished, as are some of the wharves at East Circular Quay. The harbour foreshores are reclaimed by the government, with the plague as an excuse. The Sydney Harbour Trust is formed.

1909 Hickson Road's construction gives better access to the wharves.

1930s Ten new wharves are built at East Darling Harbour. The Depression bites and the area is dubbed the Hungry Mile (after the scores of hungry workers waiting in vain for work on the wharves).

1936 The Maritime Services Board is established.

1960s The southern end is transformed into a concrete platform to service container ships.

1970s The concrete platform is extended to the northern end.

1988 The new entertainment, retail and tourist precinct of Darling Harbour opens.

2003 Premier Bob Carr announces that stevedoring company Patrick will not be renewing its container terminal lease on the site from 2006.

2003-2005 The Sydney Harbour Foreshore Authority and other government departments and agencies investigate future development potential of the site.

2005 Sydney's first open architectural competition since the Opera House is launched by the NSW government to create an urban plan for the area, with 137 entries submitted from around the world. Five finalists are selected.

2006 Precinct named after Barangaroo, a spirited Aboriginal woman in Sydney's early colonial history. A Cammeraygal woman, from north harbour and around Manly, she was the wife of Bennelong.

2006 The winner of the competition is announced in March: Hill Thalis Architecture + Urban Projects, Paul Berkemeier Architect and Jane Irwin Landscape Architecture.

February 2007 Then NSW minister for planning Frank Sartor approves concept plan for Barangaroo loosely based on the work of Hill Thalis, Berkemeier and Irwin.

July 2008 The Pope gives an opening mass to more than 140,000 people at Barangaroo for World Youth Day.

2008 The Barangaroo Delivery Authority is set up by the state government to oversee development.

June 2009 Design Excellence Review Panel, chaired by Paul Keating, is announced.

December 2009 Lend Lease is declared the preferred tenderer to develop and build Barangaroo's $6 billion stage one (now known as Barangaroo South). May 2010 The modifications to the concept plan exceed the height and floor space allowable and need to be approved by the state government.


----------



## JoHaN 15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7kO5HwdxIQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Thanks for posting that article hkskyline 

It annoys me how critics of the proposal aren't just opposed to the current design, but indeed the involvement of international architects. Australia may have quality architects but our architectural prowess is generally bland...

We live in a globalised society so their protectionist stance on Australian architecture is quite frankly, narrow minded and not in the country's best interests.

The idea of Richard Leplastrier is ridiculous. Name one significant city from around the world that would surrender such a prime development site for the construction of mediocre finger wharves in what would virtually be a throwback to the nineteenth century!

Philip Thalis has been vocally opposed to the proposal since his replacement and has not laid low by any means.

I think the majority of Sydneysiders are interested in this project and what it will deliver to the city. They like the current proposal +/- a few things despite what the protectionist architects and the NIMBYs might say


----------



## Indictable

It's an amazing project, oh Big Red. Can't wait to see you built!


----------



## katia72

*Cool project. I like very much these water channels and the park solution with pool. Very good!*


----------



## Indictable

The pool is cool, isn't it? It will be frequented so much! Have a swim underneath the city above. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

^^
I'm not sure if the pool will be built. 

The details on the Headland Park are a little sketchy at the moment.

And I'm not sure if it is a good idea or not. A pool would only be used on warm, sunny days in summer and wouldn't be as popular in the cooler months. Is it worth constructing if it is only a part time attraction? There are numerous other things that could be used year round in its place.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

After six months of consultation with a range of stakeholders, Lend Lease released an updated version of its proposal for Barangaroo. With Lord Richard Rogers still at the helm, this is a brief overview of the changes to the project;

- The landmark tower has been reduced from 213m to 159m. The new tower will have a spire pushing the height to 178m.
- The red exoskeleton structure has been replaced by something which is quite difficult to describe (see renders)
- The public pier (on which the landmark hotel sits) has been reduced from 150m to 85m to lessen impact on waterway
- Width of public pier has also been reduced
- The Open House has been redesigned and relocated to Barangaroo South, near the base of the skyscrapers
- An office tower has been removed
- 100 apartments have been added to Barangaroo South to create a more vibrant atmosphere
- The tin shed promenade has been replaced with a wider and more open pedestrian promenade with cafes, restaurants and shops opening out onto the water
- Retail component has increased slightly to 33000 sq m and will include a range of up to 200 specialty stores

Planning for Barangaroo Central is ongoing.

Heights of the skyscrapers are as follows;
- 198m office tower
- 180m office tower
- 170m office tower
- 170m residential tower
- 159m hotel (178m to top of spire)
- 150m residential tower
- 120m residential tower
















(all courtesy of www.barangaroo.com)


Here is a mock up of what the Sydney skyline will look like from the north with the construction of Barangaroo (the crop of buildings to including the big blue building and all those to the right of it)...courtesy of Culwulla in the Aus forums





Lend Lease says it will release more renders and videos in the coming weeks

*What do you think of the new design?*


----------



## Melb_aviator

In a few words, what are they thinking? The original plan was solid and really gave it iconic elements. This seems rushed and unispired. Moving the Open House is a waste and the new hotel design is not very special.

I am surprised that so much has been changed. In a way, Sydney has been short changed by this design.


----------



## delores

It's a pity Sydney has centrepoint as it's highest building, this was the opportunity to build really tall and all we get is a squashed rogers building and dreary run of the mill lend lease buildings.


----------



## CULWULLA

CASA controls height limits in sydney metro at 330m. bldgs limited to 235m in CBD.


----------



## onetwothree

Too bad it's been downscaled, but more retail space is always fine with me, so that's a plus at least. Are there any actual plans for public transportation in this area? Surely Wynyard is too far away to serve this properly?


----------



## CULWULLA

^nah, only few hundred metrss. there will be walkways and tunnels to serve banga


----------



## screenshotartist

I preferred the previous design of the "Big Red"

The red design was a stand out masterpiece, the new design looks futuristic too but I would go for the other.

I also wonder since the "big red" is not red-ish anymore, does the name change?


----------



## everlastinglove-x

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Richard Rogers' renders have changed again for the three commercial skyscrapers at Barangaroo South.



Eww, a bronze and maroon ..skyscraper..really sydney? really? oh my god. hno: And honestly, the c4 commercial building, what's with the ugly yellow poles that go up the building? looks like a tacky, redundant add-on to give the building a bit of a look. it resembles a mcdonalds playground actually. 

Barangaroo is such a confusing development project. One minute it's going ahead, then it isn't, then the whole design is changed. Why can't Sydney move at a more consistent pace? It seems things in Australia stop and start and then stop, only to be redeveloped, and redeveloped again, constantly. Drives me up the wall!


----------



## city_thing

Yeah, the designs aren't that great. Die hard Rogers fans will love them, but there's nothing particularly inspired or interesting about them.

I'd say the most interesting aspect about Barangaroo is the new park, reclaiming some of the original harbour shoreline from the current port facilities. The rest of the project just seems rather... safe.


----------



## everlastinglove-x

Yeah. A much more interesting, nicer idea would be to leave those skyscrapers the colour of normal buildings by day and have them illuminated into the respective colours by night. It would be so much more appealing. I imagine they are using bronze/ yellow paint to give them the colour by day and that's going to look awful. 

How different is the current idea compared to the original for Barangaroo?


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

^^

Originally it was going to look something like this;




> And some quick screen grabs from the news...
> 
> POSTED BY CULWALLA IN THE AUS FORUMS


And here were the proposed towers/heights at the very beginning of the Lend Lease concept




CULWULLA said:


> just early observation on the towers and heights ect.
> so far ive estimated
> from north to south-
> tower 1-35st/140m/res
> tower 2-28st/110m/res
> tower 3-40st/160m/res
> tower 4-50st/213m/office
> tower 5-30st/140m/office
> tower 6-15st/45m/res
> tower 7-50st/230m/hotel (spire est-260+m)
> tower 8-15st/45m/res
> tower 9-50st/213m/office
> tower 10-30st/140m/office


Now there are 7 towers above 100m (down from 8 in the original concept);

1 x 217m commercial tower (potential for a spire to take the height to ~256m)
1 x 178m commercial tower
1 x 175m residential tower
1 x 170m hotel tower (spires ~188m)
1 x 164.5m commercial tower
1 x 160m residential tower
1 x 138m residential tower

There is ongoing debate as to whether the hotel should be located on a pier extending out into the harbour. The (new) State Government doesn't think it should be built over the harbour and is now in negotiations with Lend Lease to bring it back to shore. However Lend Lease has the legal right (i.e. planning approval) to build a hotel over the harbour and as such would require compensation and enticements to bring the hotel back to land. There has been speculation that this could result in another ~200m tower but nothing has been confirmed. We should know something by the end of the first quarter of the New Year.

I agree that the latest version of the office towers are hardly inspiring - they aren't bad but they aren't great either. Then again looking at the original render, the office towers never looked inspiring, they only acted as a backdrop to the hotel. If the hotel on the pier gets ditched, then the scheme will suffer regardless of a potentially taller tower back on land.


----------



## hella good

everlastinglove-x said:


> I imagine they are using bronze/ yellow paint to give them the colour by day and that's going to look awful.



I highly doubt that, rogers doesn't 'paint' bits of his buildings, it will most likely be an annodised finish on some of the window treatments or the mullions between them.


----------



## everlastinglove-x

Yeah I know, I still really really don't like the colours though


----------



## Legendkid

Yeah,i'll do better with a new modernlized scraper.i'm new here.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Found this great pic on twitter of the construction site;
https://twitter.com/#!/themabbo/status/170710691840405504/photo/1








[/QUOTE]


----------



## BearCave

everlastinglove-x said:


> I imagine they are using bronze/ yellow paint to give them the colour by day and that's going to look awful.



The color is added by external glass blades. I'm sure it will produce an interesting color fading effect.


----------



## SydneyCity

^^
I love the colours on that design. Doesn't stand out too much but but not too dull.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

A $1 billion James Packer backed casino/hotel complex has been unofficially proposed for Barangaroo Central.



CULWULLA said:


> i think its height,design /location is fabulous
> lets hope it gets up. packer has a lot of pull $$$
> todays teleG


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

So the proposal for a $1 billion 2.8 hectare casino has had mixed reactions.

Those in favour
- The Federal Tourism Minister Martin Ferguson
- The State Premier Barry O'Farrell
- The State Treasure Mike Baird

Those against
- The Sydney Lord Mayor Clover Moore
- The majority of online newspaper readers
- The majority of social media respondents

Those that have reservations
- Former Prime Minister and precinct 'visionary' Paul Keating


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Here's a few more renders of the casino 



















Via the Sydney Morning Herald

Apologies for the small size, can't seem to make them any bigger


----------



## SydneyCity

Loving that first render :cheers:


----------



## SydneyCity

Some pictures of the construction work:


Barangaroo South by peter hindmarsh, on Flickr

work in progress by peter hindmarsh, on Flickr

Behind the fence by peter hindmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian

Asbestos was found on the site this week which led to a supsension of work. It is believed that asbestos was also found on the site another thirteen times.

Media Release from Lend Lease: http://www.barangaroosouth.com.au/10-April-2012---/default.aspx

Letter to local residents: http://www.barangaroo.com/media/67395/110412_community neighbours letter.pdf


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Latest video of what the commercial towers will look like post completion (i.e. 2016)

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/westpac-a...-in-new-barangaroo-towers-20120622-20tgj.html


----------



## spiralout

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> And we have changes to the renders!! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Main points to note;
> - Buildings appear to be taller and thinner (less bulky) 200m+ for some?
> - Hotel's height has been INCREASED (at least 180m?)
> - Hotel has been grounded/connected with the base with squarer bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


is the waterfront hotel still going ahead? That will make or break the aesthetics of the project imo


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Discussions are ongoing but it won't be on the pier.

The new height/envelope/location could be influenced by what comes of Crown's proposal (which is a separate project).


----------



## lezgotolondon

nice project, I'd like to see sydney's cbd enlarging, seems too small for a big city like this


----------



## ParadiseLost

lezgotolondon said:


> nice project, I'd like to see sydney's cbd enlarging, seems too small for a big city like this


Sydney is not that big and the CBD is pretty decently sized. Australian cities have very impressive CBDs/skylines for their metro sizes. Maybe the most impressive in the world.


----------



## Chad

^^ Very true, very well organised.


----------



## nameless dude

and just bringing forward the video on the last page


Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Latest video of what the commercial towers will look like post completion (i.e. 2016)
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/westpac-a...-in-new-barangaroo-towers-20120622-20tgj.html


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Big news day for Barangaroo today



> Funding secured for C4 and C5 :banana:
> 
> *Lend Lease Gets $2 Billion Funding For Barangaroo Towers*
> By David Fickling - Jul 8, 2012 10:32 AM ET
> 
> Lend Lease Group (LLC), Australia’s biggest property developer, got A$2 billion ($2 billion) in commitments from retirement funds and its own property fund to develop the first two towers at its Barangaroo South site.
> The funds will allow the development of towers which June 22 signed tenancy agreements with Westpac Banking Corp. (WBC) and KPMG LLP to lease 71 percent of space in the precinct, a former port terminal adjacent to Sydney’s main business district.
> Lend Lease plans to create a new financial hub for the city after it began work on the A$6 billion redevelopment project late last year. The 22-hectare site will contain 300,000 square meters (3.2 million square feet) of commercial floor space, according to its website.
> “Barangaroo South demonstrates Lend Lease’s ability to provide access to high-quality scarce development opportunities,” Chief Executive Officer Steve McCann said in an e-mailed statement.
> A$1 billion of the funding will be provided by the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board, which invests for the country’s state retirement plans, with A$500 million coming from Lend Lease’s Australian Prime Property Fund Commercial.
> The remainder would be provided by Telstra Super, a retirement fund for Australia’s largest phone company, and First State Super, an independent retirement fund.
> Sydney’s central business district saw its vacancy rate increase to 9.6 percent in January from 9.3 percent in July 2011 as more than 80,000 square meters of new space was added to the market amid slower take-up, property broker Colliers International said in a report on the industry’s performance in the first half.
> A further cut in Australia’s interest rates “would help everybody,” McCann said today in an interview with Australian Broadcasting Corp. television.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-2-billion-funding-for-barangaroo-towers.html







> Biggest indication yet of what could be to come...Lend Lease + Crown collaborate on a single luxury hotel and casino at Barangaroo.
> 
> *Packer in strong position on Barangaroo*
> Updated: 15:27, Sunday July 8, 2012
> 
> *Developer Lend Lease says billionaire James Packer would be in a strong position to build a casino at Barangaroo if the NSW government granted a second licence.*
> 
> The comment by Lend Lease chief executive Steve McCann came as his company secured $2 billion of funding to build the first two commercial towers at the controversial site in Sydney's CBD.
> 
> Mr Packer and his Crown Ltd last week sought approval to up its stake in rival Echo Entertainment, which holds the city's sole casino licence.
> 
> Mr McCann said Lend Lease was in discussions with several hotel operators and it was talking to the state government about relocating a proposed luxury hotel.
> 
> 'If you look at Crown's facilities elsewhere in Australia and overseas they're very high quality,' Mr McCann told ABC's Inside Business program on Sunday.
> 
> *'We're looking for a very high quality hotel and if the opportunity to get a gaming licence puts them in a strong commercial position, which is what you'd expect, then I've no doubt they'd be a competitive proposition.'*
> 
> Lend Lease had the right to build a hotel on the site but Crown wouldn't automatically win the hotel operation contract if it managed to obtain a casino licence.
> 
> *'Clearly, if Crown's the best proposition we'll consider that, but we're talking to a number of players,' Mr McCann said.*
> 
> *Crown recently ramped up its move on fellow casinos operator Echo Entertainment, which runs The Star Casino, by seeking regulatory approval to lift its stake from 10 per cent to 25 per cent.*
> 
> Last month Lend Lease signed agreements with Westpac and financial services firm KPMG to occupy the majority of the first two commercial buildings at Barangaroo from around mid-2015 to early 2016.
> 
> Mr McCann said his company had been working on the funding for some time with partners Canada Pension Plan, Australian Prime Property Commercial Fund, Telstra Super and First State Super.
> 
> 'I'm not sure that of itself it indicates that the market's loosening up but it certainly indicates the quality of the product that we have brought to them,' he said.
> 
> http://www.skynews.com.au/topstories/article.aspx?id=769304


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

*INTRODUCING...INTERNATIONAL TOWERS*
_The three commercial towers at Barangaroo South_





Check out the updated Barangaroo South website;
http://www.internationaltowerssydney.com/default.aspx


----------



## Chad

^^ What is that ghostly structure on the right?


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

It's the new 170m tall hotel which was originally proposed to be built on an 85m long pier extending into Sydney Harbour. The new Government wants the hotel to be moved back to land (on the grass to the left of the red tower in the first pic), so negotiations are in progress.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

From the Sydney Morning Herald yesterday;


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Crown has signed an agreement with Lend Lease to work towards delivery the 'world's best hotel at Barangaroo'



> *Revealed: James Packer's new plan for $1b hotel-casino at Barangaroo*
> Nick Tabakoff The Daily Telegraph August 03, 2012 12:00AM
> 
> JAMES Packer has cleared a major hurdle in his bid to build a new $1 billion Sydney hotel-VIP casino, striking a deal with the company that holds the rights to build a hotel at Barangaroo, Lend Lease.
> 
> The compromise deal helped Mr Packer and Lend Lease to yesterday finally reach an agreement that is likely to bring the Crown casino brand to Sydney.
> 
> New plans - exclusively obtained by The Daily Telegraph - show Mr Packer's Crown now wants to build a 350-room hotel-casino at Barangaroo South, 100m south of a previous proposal he made for Barangaroo Central.
> 
> Mr Packer agreed to relocate his proposed site for the development after opposition to his initial plan from former prime minister Paul Keating - a key advocate for Barangaroo - and Lend Lease.
> 
> *The final architecture and make-up of the development is still to be negotiated but under the plans - which show the proposed hotel in its new location - Crown wants to include a number of high-roller gaming "salons" and a larger VIP gaming room, in a proposed "six-star" hotel at Barangaroo South.
> 
> The plans show it will also feature multiple "signature" Asian-focused restaurants, resort facilities (including a luxury pool deck) and a connection to a potential conference centre that could serve as an events location for the complex.
> 
> The hotel-casino will also likely feature luxury apartments.
> 
> Mr Packer told The Daily Telegraph he was "absolutely" interested in an apartment component for the new development but added: "It needs to be discussed and agreed with Lend Lease, the government and the Barangaroo Development Authority."
> 
> Asked about the agreement to move the proposed development, Mr Packer said the deal with Lend Lease had been struck to satisfy Barangaroo's "stakeholders".
> 
> "Barry O'Farrell, Paul Keating and John Robertson said it was important to deal with Lend Lease, so we're doing what we've been told," he said.
> 
> Crown and Lend Lease will now work together to develop plans for the resort.
> 
> In February, Mr Keating called for the facility's relocation.
> 
> Yesterday, he said he was "pleased" that Crown had "nominated the northwest corner of Barangaroo South as its preferred site, rather than the public lands of Barangaroo Central".*
> 
> He said there was "little doubt" that Crown and Lend Lease "could build a hotel of world rank".
> 
> "VIP-only gaming should bring revenue to the hotel that hotel-only operators are unable to bring," Mr Keating said. "These revenues can underwrite a premium on the quality and design of the building - the very thing the precinct requires to give it world-class status."
> 
> Mr Packer reiterated the VIP gaming element of the proposal was non-negotiable.
> 
> "I want to build the best hotel in the world. That's going to cost a billion dollars. A hotel in Sydney will make $20 million (a year). That doesn't pay for a billion dollars - you need something to fund it."
> 
> Mr Packer is believed to be continuing negotiations with Echo Entertainment - which operates The Star and holds the monopoly casino licence in Sydney - for a VIP casino joint venture with Crown at Barangaroo, and possibly beyond. He would not comment on discussions between the once-frosty casino rivals but said of the new hotel-casino: "It would be my preference to do this in partnership with Echo."
> 
> Crown has a 10 per cent stake in Echo but is seeking to at least double this stake in the near future.
> 
> Mr Keating said the Crown/Lend Lease deal gave the state government "a clear opportunity to masterplan Barangaroo Central - the public lands which are such an important component of the civic dividend flowing from the Barangaroo project."
> 
> Acting Premier Andrew Stoner said the announcement was a "vote of confidence" in the NSW economy. "The creation of a hotel of this stature would deliver new jobs in construction, off-site manufacturing and the tourism industry, along with hundreds of millions of dollars for the state economy each year," he said.
> 
> The proposal was also welcomed by peak tourism groups worried by the lack of luxury hotel stock and depressed tourism spending in Sydney.
> 
> Tourism and Transport Forum chief executive John Lee said: "Barangaroo will become a prime destination for visitors to Sydney, and the inclusion of a six-star hotel resort will add another dimension to its tourism offering."
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...no-at-barangaroo/story-e6freuy9-1226441791126





upwards said:


>


The above is a concept render only, final GFA, height, design is yet to be determined.


----------



## [email protected]

I was really looking forward to the Barangaroo project in the beginning, but the fact that they are now building a bunch of almost identical towers is ruining it.


----------



## dj4life

Wow, some great looking towers!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

[email protected] said:


> I was really looking forward to the Barangaroo project in the beginning, but the fact that they are now building a bunch of almost identical towers is ruining it.


This isn't the final design for the hotel. Crown's agreement with Lend Lease gives the two companies two years to fine tune a design for the new tower. At the moment it is just a concept design. Height, GFA, breakdown of specific uses have not yet been confirmed - though we expect it to be a minimum of 170m to roof


----------



## Fabian

First crane recently went up for the first of the towers (C4).



upwards said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529136&page=13


----------



## Fabian

Reports from Nine News (Nine Network Australia) on the proposed Casino/Resort to be built by Crown. It is slated to be Six Star. and would cost AUD$1 billion ($US1.05 billion)to build.

24/10/2012






25/10/2012






James Packer (owner of Crown) spoke on the Australian edition of 60 minutes (Nine Network Australia) about his plans on October 28, 2012.


----------



## jimmialli

The hotel looks just like the Crown Hotel in Melbourne.


----------



## Fabian

The render of the Packer vision will not be the final design. They have to design the tower from scratch. Keep in mind that was located at Barangaroo Central and will be built at Barangaroo South alongside the office and apartment towers.


----------



## Fabian

Recent works on the headland park.



CULWULLA said:


> along the 18m high wall


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532289&page=343


----------



## Fabian

There could be delays with the construction of C3 as tenants call for better rental terms.

_The Australian Financial Review, February 7 2013_



slsc said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529136&page=13


----------



## Fabian

Retainers for the headland park and cultural centre.



slsc said:


> from facebook
> 12m retainers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually 18m high


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532289&page=346


----------



## Fabian

Ozforumer Sky_Is_The_Limit has prepared a list of the architects involved in designing the Crown Resort. It will be at least 235 metres tall to roof with 65 levels.



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> *INTRODUCING THE ''SHORTLISTED'' CROWN BARANGAROO ARCHITECTS*
> 
> 1. Renzo Piano.
> 
> Famous for (a million things...):
> 
> THE SHARD, LONDON
> Height: 304m (to architectural feature)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did;
> 
> AURORA PLACE, SYDNEY
> Height: 218M (to spire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Kohn Pedersen Fox
> 
> Famous for (again, take your pick):
> 
> INTERNATIONAL COMMERCE CENTRE, HONG KONG
> Height: 484m (to architectural feature)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHANGHAI WORLD FINANCIAL CENTER (sic), SHANGHAI
> Height: 492m (to architectural feature)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Wilkinson Eyre Architects
> 
> Famous for:
> 
> GARDENS BY THE BAY, SINGAPORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill Architecture
> 
> Famous for:
> 
> BURJ KHALIFA, DUBAI
> Height: 830m (to spire)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513028&page=51

Accompanying media article from The Daily Telegraph (Sydney) published on February 15 2013.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...r-mark-on-sydney/story-e6freuy9-1226578275836


----------



## mobus

defangthewolf said:


> sydney = overrated


says the guy from... Kota Kinabalu :lol:


----------



## Fabian

This photo was taken recently by the Barangaroo Development Authority:



upwards said:


> photo from barangaroo facebook - april 14
> in the distance is the first ship to berth at White bay.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102752495&postcount=333


----------



## 009

mobus said:


> says the guy from... Kota Kinabalu :lol:


Well, you can't say Kota Kinabalu is overrated, it's not even rated


----------



## Fabian

Here are the designs for Crown Sydney. Renzo Piano decided to pull out as he was not happy with his design.



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Just posting here what has already been posted in the 200m+ thread.
> 
> CROWN BARANGAROO RENDERS
> 
> The Telegraph states that the height is ''about 235m'' however I think that is the KPF proposal - Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill and Wilkinson Eyre both look CONSIDERABLY TALLER than C3 (red tower) which is 217m to top of architectural feature.
> 
> *Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news-unify/gallery-fni0cszg-1226634209983
> 
> *Wilkinson Eyre Architects*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news-unify/gallery-fni0cszg-1226634209983?page=1
> 
> *Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news-unify/gallery-fni0cszg-1226634209983?page=1


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1028407&page=80


----------



## Fabian

Media report on the shortlisted designs.

ABC News NSW (3/5/2013)
Australian Broadcasting Commission


----------



## Fabian

A third crane is being erected at Barangaroo South as construction progresses up a notch.

Photo taken by P.nix5 on May 10, 2013. 


10May13 Banga south by P.nix5, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! amazing prjects!!


all of them


----------



## Fabian

The design by Wilkinson Eyre has won the competition.

Renders:



upwards said:


> I would like to see the final design a bit taller than the renders!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103298075&postcount=1621



upwards said:


> Lets have a closer look,


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103302150&postcount=1645


----------



## Fabian

James Packer speaks to the Nine Network (Australia) on the reasons for the supporting the selected design for Crown Sydney:






_7.30 NSW_ (Australian Broadcasting Commission) recently aired a report on the casino battle between Crown and Echo Entertainment (owners of the Star Casino). Echo want to maintain a monopoly over gaming in Sydney.


----------



## Fabian

August 9 2013



CULWULLA said:


> hoarding going up.!! along hickson road
> 
> we have a rise.
> core is well above hickson rd
> also ground level slab being formed.
> 
> silly trees stood in the way
> 
> IT2 and IT3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT1


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529136&page=28


----------



## JackBarber

How have I only heard about this. Another great one for Sydney


----------



## Fabian

It's a great development for Central Sydney at the moment. A new commercial centre, casino resort, harbourside parklands and apartments.


----------



## Benmc

Sorry for the low res, but I'm using my mobile phone. I will be doing weekly updates.










Taken on the 15/08/2013.


----------



## Сталин

The new waterfront will be amazing compared to the old!


----------



## Brizer

Stalin??!!


----------



## Сталин

Brizer said:


> Stalin??!!


 Hey there. How's you doing?


----------



## Brizer

Um...aren't you dead?


----------



## Сталин

Brizer said:


> Um...aren't you dead?


 Who said I was dead?


----------



## Brizer

You didn't get that memo?
Uh oh!


----------



## Сталин

Brizer said:


> You didn't get that memo?
> Uh oh!


 Сталин is still alive!


----------

